# Transform Fan Comics - official updates!



## geo (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey guys and gals! Transform Fan was founded in 2018 as a collaborative effort between writers and artists aiming to create high-quality transformation comics. The idea behind the website was to foster interaction between fans and artists in order to create works of art that reflect the desires and imaginations of the fans of the genre. Our transformation comics focus on the process of transformation and how it affects the lives of the characters.

We'll post our monthly updates here, starting with...

*Growing Godzilla Girl - Colossal City Crush is out now!*





Violent video games lead to real life chaos and destruction (for once) when a strange arcade cabinet slowly transforms a curious bartender into a massive kaiju in the debut issue of _Colossal City Crush_!



 



*Synopsis:* An unsuspecting bar worker finds and restores a copy of the obscure arcade game "Colossal City Crush." She quickly becomes addicted to the game--and the more she plays, the more it changes her!

*Release date:* June 16th, 2018
*Written by:* Komodo Dave
*Lineart by:* Emmanuel Xerx Javier
*Colors by:* BlueJay
*Tags:* transformation, lizard, macro, growth, destruction, monster girl, clothes ripping

*Issue Link:* _Colossal City Crush_

Download this comic and every other in our catalog with a single 1-month membership to _TransformFan.com_

*ALSO:* What did you think about _Colossal City Crush_? Let us know your feedback to help us improve!


----------

